# anacharis question



## Guest (Jul 14, 2005)

I currently have a good bit of anacharis floating in an outdoor livebearer tub. My question is this..do I need to do anything to the plant before putting in my indoor aquarium or is it good to go with no chemical wash, etc? If it needs something what should I get to make sure it's safe and ready? Thanks a lot!


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Just a rinse in warm water should do.


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2005)

Thanks a lot for your help! :-D


----------

